

Network lab with KVM Linux - mariuz
http://vincent.bernat.im/en/blog/2012-network-lab-kvm.html

======
3amOpsGuy
It's impressive how much money you can save on the leccy bill by switching to
a virtualised lab.

The only things i cant virtualise well enough are cisco ios or sparc openboot
prompt shenannigans. I still fire up an old ultra 80 every so often and it
actually draws surprisingly little. It does sound like a jet taking off
unfortunately though... The old ultra 60s with the sound deadening kits fitted
were impressively quiet, but all these antiques are bin fodder now.

